
The Inner Ring (1944) [pdf] - jger15
http://johnrepici.com/Misc/TheInnerRing.pdf
======
smacktoward
_> Of all the passions the passion for the Inner Ring is most skilful in
making a man who is not yet a very bad man do very bad things... As long as
you are governed by that desire you will never get what you want. You are
trying to peel an onion: if you succeed there will be nothing left. Until you
conquer the fear of being an outsider, an outsider you will remain._

If you need an example of the truth of this statement, contemplate the career
of Richard Nixon, a man of undoubted gifts whose inability to shake the
feeling of being denied access to the Inner Ring — even while serving as
President of the United States! — ended up destroying him.

------
dang
Threads from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13144201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13144201)

and 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8930434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8930434)

